# cant choose



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

i ride about 80 mud, 20 trail. any suggestions. i want something that wont break an axle or wear out fast, and in 27''. any suggestions


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Search the forum. Lots of suggestion here for just that, already. Check out the best all around tire thread.

Also, according to your signature, you've already decided on what most people are gonna suggest anyway.


----------

